# 13 month old terror, help!



## lepage (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh ya, the other think is she has no stuffies and no beds because she eats them all. Even the blanket in her crate will probably have to be taken away.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I think she needs more activity. Not just a walk...but something that makes her RUN. After about an hour of that, she'll be more ready to settle down. LOL

Can you take her somewhere she can play ball, swim, or just race around for a while? Or, take her for a half hour walk then play ball in your backyard.

Obedience training daily also helps to wear them out because it makes them think.

She's still very young. I have 6 and 7 year olds that I have to make sure get lots of running/swimming time in daily or they're terrors.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have (2) 3 yr olds one is very calm the other isnt also have a 2 yr old who walks 3-4 miles a day, with the 3 year old plays, fetch for 1-2 hours a day and plays with the other dogs and the girls are never tired and then I have a 18 month old that also requires a lot of exercise.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Exercise, exercise and more exercise. Swimming is a fabulous way to use up some energy in a high-energy young retriever. When Casey is tired, take a few minutes to work on obedience for those behaviors that are driving you nuts. Reward her immediately when she complies with what you ask. Then, because she is still basically a puppy, do not allow her access to those areas where she'll be tempted to destroy things. She's either crated or x-penned when you can't supervise her. Set her up for success and you'll see much less naughtiness.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I can hear your frustration...
Some Goldens grow into being 'laid back' adults...
Some Goldens aren't wired to be laid back....ever....

I agree with what Ardeagold said...an hour long walk isnt cutting it for your girl.

I would get back into some obedience classes....one series of basic obedience classes is a good start, but for high energy dogs, just isn't enough to save your sanity!

I look at learning how to tolerate a bit of down-time is a 'skill' too. One that often gets over looked. It is not all that glamorous to teach or learn....but a skill that makes living with an active breed more pleasant.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My guess is that she probably liked obedience and did well in the class? This sounds like a classic bored dog. Goldens are smart and they need something to do with their brain. I would suggest doing another class - either another basic obedience class or if a trainer evaluates her and sys she's ready, going to the next level.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

try bike riding with her on the lower speed.,or throwing ball in the park(soccer fields are great),so she can run her energy out.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I second, third and fourth more training classes. Plus more exercise. I have Danny in Therapy Dog class right now because it was the only class available at this time that my trainer offers (that he hasn't already taken). He is dead on with his obedience as long as we keep challenging him by taking him to more classes. He needs physical and mental exercise every day. Some dogs need more than others.


----------

